# The Amazons of Balloona Island - by Coop (SSBBW(multiple), Eating, ~Sex, ~XWG)



## Coop (Jan 8, 2008)

_SSBBW(multiple), Eating, ~Sex, ~XWG _- A shipwrecked man finds paradise on an island

*The Amazons of Balloona Island 
by Coop
(For illustration click here)​*
I'm not sure how it happened, or why it happened to me, but I can tell you that I'm glad it did. It all started at least a year and a half ago. I lived on the coast of Florida and work as a fisherman. Nothing much in the way of danger or excitement usually happens out at sea. I go out, catch fish and bring 'em back for profit. Sometimes there are storms, but nothing too drastic. 

However, one day there was a terrible hurricane that struck the area. I was stranded at sea with no way back to the mainland. The storm also caused a huge electrical jam up, so contacting the US Coast guard was impossible. I did everything I could to keep my boat afloat, but the storm proved to be too much and eventually my boat capsized and tipped over. I grabbed something and jumped off and was now a victim of the sea. For hours I had to endure the waves and heavy rain. 

Eventually the storm subsided and the waters became calm. Unfortunately I had no means to contact anyone. I was stranded in the ocean with no way back to Florida. To make matters worse, the boat where I worked was also my home. I had lost everything except for the single suitcase I had used to keep afloat. I had no real family since my parents died long ago and I was an only child so no one was going to bother looking for me. I was on my own.

Even though things looked hopeless I did the only thing I could do. Swim. I swam slowly so as to not exhaust myself and somehow hope a passing boat would appear, but there was nothing in my immediate view. Hours went by and I was no better off than when I started. My body was getting tired and if I didn't rest I would surely drown.....but I couldn't rest either. The waters no doubt were infested with sharks and should I falter I would become shark food. The only thing that kept me going was hope; whether it be false hope or otherwise, I wasn't going to let mother nature take me at 32 years of age. 

After awhile I spotted something in a distance of at least one nautical mile. It appeared to be an island; it wasn't mainland, but it had to do considering I was wet, cold, and alone. I swam as best as I could to the island. A normal man at this point would have been too exhausted to continue, but if this meant my life being saved I had to give it my all. By sheer luck I managed to reach the island. I crawled onto the sandy beach and slowly walked; a few steps later I was on my knees, then planted face first onto the ground. I was losing consciousness.

Was this the end for me? It seemed like my time was up. Before I passed out, I vaguely remember seeing two things, one, that there were birds flying overhead, as if they were waiting for me to die, and two, in the distance I thought I saw what appeared to be large women headed my way. My vision was blurry so it was hard to tell, then I just passed out.

I'm not quite sure what happened next, but when I awoke I wasn't on the beach anymore, I was in a hut decorated with beautiful flowers and fruit. I found myself in a bed. As I gathered a view of my surroundings I heard a voice call to me.

"Oh, good. You're awake." I turned and saw a woman sitting next to my bed. She was beautiful. Long, black silky hair, smooth tan skin, giant breasts, a fat stomach, and an even fatter ass. She looked to be 300 pounds or so. "We were worried about you, outsider."

I got up and looked around, seeing in a mirror that I was dressed with clothes from my suitcase. I now had a nice shirt and shorts on. I was also wearing sandals. I looked at the woman. "What happened? Where am I?"

"You do not remember, outsider? You were out cold on the beach and some of our people found you and brought you back here. We nursed you back to health." 

I smiled and let out a laugh. "I must be dreaming...." 

I pinched myself to be sure. "Ouch!" 

I guess I wasn't dreaming after all. 

"Thank you," I replied. "Can you tell me where I am?"

"East, outsider.You have just woken up. I feel it is better if you get some extra rest. Then we will tell you what you need to know. Please. Rest for a few hours. And if you are hungry, feel free to take any of the food in this hut. I will return later." The girl walked out, her huge butt swaying enticingly. I decided to grab some fruit and eat. I looked around again and saw how nice the place was. I wasn't sure where I was, but the place was nice and cozy. I took the woman's advice and took a nice long nap.


----------



## Coop (Jan 8, 2008)

Waking up, I was rewarded with a view of the same woman at the foot of the bed. She was bent over and her giant ass was facing me; she was wearing a thong made out of leaves. I instantly became erect. She then turned around and I quickly hid my erection. She noticed still, smiled and blushed.

"I see you are well rested. I'm sorry if I startled you. I was just cleaning the hut."

"Oh, no trouble. I was about to get up anyway. Thank you for your hospitality. I never got your name, by the way." 

"I am Elisa. I live in this hut. It's not much but it's very nice. Anyways, now that you are fully awake it is time to come with me. Our tribe leader wishes to see you. Please follow me."

I followed Elisa out of the hut. Outside was a beautiful scene. A village filled with beautiful woman, all over 300 pounds or so, mostly bottom heavy. There were also beautiful clear water pools, lush trees, sweet-smelling fruit. It was as if I was on a tropical resort island. Many of the woman smiled and waved at me. I smiled back and all they could do was blush happily. I was then led into another hut. In here were more woman, all big and fat. Two guards came and escorted me to the tribal leader. She was sitting on her throne eating what appeared to be wild pig. She was beautiful. She looked at me and smiled. "I'm glad to see you are okay." 

I bowed to her. "Thank you for rescuing me."

"It was the least we can do. Allow me to introduce myself. I am Illiana, queen of the Balloona tribe. And you are?" 

"I'm Darran."

"Well, Darran. Our people have been living here for many years. If you already noticed, all of our people are women. We are Amazons who live on this island. Now before I continue, I must ask you a question. Do you not find me absolutely beautiful?"

She turned around, showing off her curves. Her ass was wide and smooth as was her belly. She then grabbed her boobs and squeezed them.

"W-why, yes, I do find you beautiful. Forgive me if I offended you but, " Before I could finish I was cut off.

"Do not be. We are glad that you find us attractive. In fact, all of the woman here are my size. In our culture we find fat and size to be a thing of beauty. We also find those who appreciate our size to be welcomed here. However, we need your help."

She led me outside and showed me the entire village. Not one woman was under 300 pounds and their bodies were at least one and a half to two feet wide. Many of them had soft, fluffy hair and tan skin.

I looked at Illiana. "What is wrong? Everyone here appears to be happy."

"Well, of course, we have no problems on the island in that aspect. We just need help with our bodies. See, we are fat. But we want to become even fatter." 

I was startled by her words. These woman actually wanted to get fatter!?

"We want to grow larger, bigger, wider, taller. We want our breasts to be large like melons. We want our stomachs to bloat out and widen. And most importantly, we want our asses to become gigantic and thick. We wish to become like our ancestors, who were huge and massive and tall. That is why we need your help!"

I wasn't really sure how I could help. Did they want me to feed them? "What exactly could I do?"

She smiled and banged her staff on the ground, then a woman came to her carrying a bowl of liquid. "We have created a special weight gain formula which will help us grow bigger. However, drinking it on our own, or rubbing it on our skin won't work. For this to work we need a human male to drink it, then they are to have sex with all the women on the island! When you drink this, the formula will mix with your semen. When your semen is instered into us we will grow slightly bigger. In time we should grow huge and fat."

"Whoa! Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa! Wait a minute. Are you saying I have to drink this stuff! Then have sex with all of you!?" As crazy as it was I would revel in this kind of stuff. 

"Yes...anal sex is most preffered. By drinking this you will constantly be erect and should be able to produce massive amounts of semen. It should be enough to have sex with all 1380 women on the island. After each time they will gain a pound. Do this every day and we should double our weight by the end of the year. In turn for doing this, we will give you full access to the island. We'll throw feasts in your honor! The girls will cater to your every whim! You will be treated like a king here! So will you please do this for us?"

This was amazing! Not only do I get to live an FA's dream, but I get a nice place to live, wonderful food, use of a nice beach, and everything I could ever want. It was a win-win situation! "I would be happy to assist you." 

Illiana smiled and gave me a hug. "Thank you very much, Darran. I feel you will love this place."

As we hugged, I grabbed onto her huge rear and rubbed. She smiled and let out a soft moan. I have a feeling this is going to work out fine for everyone. 


_To Be Continued_


----------



## mumbo (Jan 9, 2008)

Please continue. 

-- Mumbo


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 9, 2008)

That lucky bastard.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Feb 26, 2008)

..but I can only hope the rest is being written as I write this. This story has such potenial and needs to continue soon please.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Rondeurs (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, yes! More, more!


----------



## Coop (Mar 30, 2008)

Gonna put this story aside due to writers block. I do however have another story I'm working on.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 6, 2008)

Coop said:


> Gonna put this story aside due to writers block. I do however have another story I'm working on.


what! noooooo. damn writers block.


----------



## spartan1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope you decide to pick the story back up at some point


----------



## Rondeurs (Feb 10, 2009)

No, no, don't write any more... it's perfect just as it is.

_Coitus anticipatus_, as it were. Pardon my Dog Latin.


----------



## Coop (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok. I won't. Since I can't think of anything else


----------



## garrry! (Feb 15, 2009)

Coop said:


> Ok. I won't. Since I can't think of anything else




no, i disagree. i think you should. it sounds great so far


----------



## Coop (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of opening this story up for anyone who wants to continue it. We have planet of good writers out there. So if anyone wants to take over please do so.


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay I am not a feedee but I still want to see the end too this lol


----------



## garrry! (Mar 29, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Okay I am not a feedee but I still want to see the end too this lol



hell yeah. this is the biggest tease of all time. it starts so well... and then nothing


----------



## Coop (Mar 29, 2009)

I've got writers block.

I'll pick this up.....eventually.


----------



## garrry! (Mar 31, 2009)

Just Do It Goober!


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 5, 2009)

garrry! said:


> Just Do It Goober!


Seriously! lol:blush:


----------



## garrry! (Apr 12, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Seriously! lol:blush:



do it Coop or PhatChk and I will FORCE you to!


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 13, 2009)

garrry! said:


> do it Coop or PhatChk and I will FORCE you to!



Definitely! I made a drawing to go with the story but I will not post it until you finish it!


----------



## Coop (May 10, 2009)

The next day, I awoke up to a delicious aroma. Elisa was at the foot of my bed with a bowl of the same liquid she showed me last night. I look at her and she looked back, smiling at me.

"Good morning outsider. I see you have slept well." 

I let out a nice yawn and sat up. "Please, call me Darran. That is my name remember." 

Elisa nodded. "Very well Darran. Are you well rested now?" 

"Yes. I had a great night sleep. Thank you." I got up out of bed. She came over to me and hugged me. Her large belly pressed against my shirt. She then rubbed her hair in my eyes affectionaly. 

"Wow. Thanks for the greeting."

"Do not mention it Darran. Come! It is time to begin the first of many sexual rituals so that we may grow nice and fat! Here! Drink this!" Elisa gave me the bowl. It smelled delicious. 

"What's in it?" I asked.

"A blend of several spices and milks. I have a feeling you will like it." I go to take a sip. Before I can even get it into my mouth, Elisa spoke again. 

"Be warned Frank. You may feel some discomfort at first." I merely just shrugged and drank the formula. It was delicious. I drank the entire thing. Immediatly after finishing the last drop, I felt a painful burning sensation in my manhood.

"Holy crap! What is going on!? GREAAAGGHHH!!" I was in so much pain! I never felt this much pain in my life! My cock was harder than it had ever been before. The tip of my penis was huge and swollen. 

"What did you do to me!? It hurts!" Elisa was concerned for my well-being. She held my hand as I cringed in pain. After a short while, the pain went away, but my dick was long and hard. I was so horny, I wanted to have sex with Elisa right there

"Now we go into the sexing hut. It's not far from here. The other women are waiting for you." I followed Elisa out of my hut and into the sexing hut. A huge line of women were at the hut waiting for me. Some of the girls smiled at me. Others blew kisses. All of them were very beautiful. 

I was led into the hut and sat down on the chair. "Are you ready DarrAN? I shall be first." 

"Yeah. Let's do this!" Elisa, undressed and turned around. She bent over to show her large ass to me. I stood up and undressed myself. I then rubbed my dick all over her large ass. At the same time, I gave her a massage. Her butt was smooth and rubbery. I then entered her from behind. Thrusting back and forth, I sent pleasurable ripples into her ass. Her ass quaked as I entered her from behind. Shortly afterward, I came into her. I noticed that her ass had grown a little. Maybe an inch or so. She then turned around to show her front. Her boobs grew half an inch. Her belly was slightly wider. I figured she gained maybe 2 or 3 pounds.

Elisa smiled and hugged me again. "You were wonderful Darran! I'm sure the other girls will think this way too!" 

It was now their turn. I entered each girl that came into the hut from behind. After I came, they would grow slightly bigger. Some girls would grow more than others. I think it has to do with the amount of semen I put into them. Asses were ballooning, breasts with enlarging, and bellies were widening. This lasted for 3 hours. When I finished with the last girl, my hardon subsided and I passed out from pleasure. One of the girls picked me up and carried me back into my room. She then tucked me in and slept with me to keep me company. I can tell you that it was a wonderful nap.

TBC...


----------



## Observer (May 10, 2009)

bump after edit of latest update


----------



## Kenster102.5 (May 11, 2009)

Nice job, really well done


----------



## Ssaylleb (May 16, 2009)

wonderful fantasy 

im enjoying this


----------



## Observer (May 19, 2009)

This story has inspired an illustration - found here.


----------



## Coop (May 19, 2009)

Life on the Island for me was very swell. Sometimes, I would wake up early in the morning, get dressed and go for a walk. Walking around the Island was breathtaking. The water in the lagoons and around the island was light blue and felt nice. The trees were lush with exotic fruits. I would grab a banana from one of the trees and eat. Many of the women would be up and already going about their daily routine. The girls would wave and smile at me. I'd wave back. One time a bunch of women invited me to swim with the lagoon with them. To make sure I would join them, they stripped off their clothes to show their large naked bodies. I couldn't refuse such a tempting offer. 

Swimming with the girls was a lot of fun. They'd often splash around alot and massage each other's back. A woman with red hair asked me to massage her back. She turned around to show her backside towards me. I rubbed my hands on her back. It wasn't long before I made my way to her large ass. It felt so nice and soft to rub. She let out a moan to show her satisfaction. She then pushed me into the water and landed on me. Squashed under her large body, she showered me with soft loving kisses. 

Other times, I would just sleep in till noon or later. My bed was very comfortable. Elisa would come in to check on me.

"Can I get you anything Darran?" 

"Well to be honest, I am a bit cold. Do you have an extra sheet I can use?" She sadly shook her head. "I'm afraid not. However perhaps I can improvise."

"What do you mean?" Before I could speak again, she came into bed with me. She pressed her giant ass against my shorts and aligned her back to my chest. "My body should keep you warm." Indeed it was. Her body was so nice and warm. I kissed the back of her neck and rubbed my face in her hair.

Every day, the women would go into the dining hut to feast on huge meals. There was all sorts of food. Boar, Pig, Turkey, Beef, Fruit, Vegetables. It all smelled so good. I wasn't much of a big eater, so I took a few things here and there. The women however were quite the opposite. What I had paled into comparison to the women. Elisa was ravenously eating the leg from a stuffed turkey. She washed it down with some milk. Just looking at the girls eat was enough to turn me on. 

Speaking of which, after eating, it would be time to have sex with the women again. Since they ate 4-5 times a day, I would have sex with them 4-5 times a day. Elisa would always prepare the liquid for me. Drinking the liquid, I became rock hard. The second time, it wasn't as painful. Elisa told me that eventually I'd get use to the sensation.

I started having sex with the girls in different ways. One girl I would get onto a bed and make out with normally. Another woman would give me a blowjob. But my favorite way was anal sex. I loved looking at all those huge asses bounce up and down as I thrust my large penis into them. 

Pumping load after load into the women, they put on a tiny bit of weight. Sometimes it would rage from half a pound to 5 pounds for each girl in a day. When I first started, the changes didn't look too noticeable. As 3 weeks passed, the changes became obvious. Their bellies started to hang over their skirts. Their boobs had inflated and sagged down a tad. The biggest change however was in their lower halves. The women's hips had widened considerably and started to brush the sides of the huts. Their asses fanned out and started to develop into shelves. 

It wasn't just weight that was changing, it was also height. The girls started to grow taller as well. I would estimate that each girl has gained at least 30 pounds and grew 5 inches since I started. But there is still a long way to go. We've only just begun.

TBC.


----------



## PhatChk (May 19, 2009)

Ooooooh I am so happy you wrote a new chapter!!! ^_^


----------



## mdy73 (May 22, 2009)

Truly Great Story, Very Nice Reading...


----------



## jjx560 (Jul 14, 2009)

Love to read more of this one if you ever continue it. I might just write a chapter for it if that's ok.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 23, 2009)

another illustration to go with it


----------

